# extreme hitze im rechner



## Henninges (7. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen, als neuer "falter" laste ich meinen rechner seit kurzem extrem aus...was ich jedoch an temperaturen habe, lässt mich vermuten das ich wohl zuwenig "frischluft" in den rechner bekomme...

mein case ist das lian li pc-g50, natürlich mit der dummen cpu->netzteil annäherung...zwischen netzteil und cpu kühler befinden sich schmale 20mm luft, was wie mir scheint "etwas" zu wenig ist...siehe pic...

als zufuhr von aussen sind im vorderen teil, also vor der platte, ein 120mm scythe.

die wärmeabfuhr erledigen ein 80mm im oberen gehäusedeckel sowie ein 120mm arctic cooler im rechten oberen gehäuseabschnitt, obwohl dieser mehr in der mitte der grafikkarte positioniert ist.

der cpu kühler ist ein scythe shuriken rev.b

_*Edit :* habe wieder auf werkstakt ge-clocked und ein wenig mit der spannung gespielt...habe jetzt maximal 67°c beim falten...es läuft auch kein weiterer lüfter mehr, vielleicht haben die sich auch gegenseitig neutralisiert, oder zu grosse verwirbelungen hervorgerufen..._
_momentan falte ich per cpu und gpu..._


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2009)

Der Shuriken ist schlicht und ergreifend zu schwach für solche Taktraten.

Welche Spannung hast du auf der CPU.

MFg


----------



## praxiteen (7. Juni 2009)

hallo.also,ich kenne dein case nicht.aber was ich da auf den pics erkenne,ist es sehr knapp bemessen.bitte verbessert mich wenn ich unrecht habe,aber du hast sicher ein "airflow"problem.hast du schon versucht den seitendeckel weg zu lassen?
ach ja,mein vorredner hat auch recht.ein besserer kühler wäre ned schlecht.ob der platz hat??
mfg.


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

du hast da definitiv ein airflow problem, des is ja so zugebaut wow, kannst du die kabelnet auf der rückseite verlegen? würde ich zumindest tun


----------



## praxiteen (7. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> du hast da definitiv ein airflow problem, des is ja so zugebaut wow, kannst du die kabelnet auf der rückseite verlegen? würde ich zumindest tun


danke das du mir recht gibst.


----------



## Henninges (7. Juni 2009)

spannung auf der cpu sind momentan 1.08v...einen anderen kühler als den shuriken gibt es leider nicht, da ich zwischen dem sockel und netzteil maximal 80mm platz hab...vielleicht sollte ich das netzteil umdrehen, sodass es die abluft mit raus nimmt ?


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2009)

Ein anderes Gehäuse käme für dich nicht in Frage, oder??

Da kannst du gleich noch nen anderen Kühler mit nehmen. Das ürde deiner Hardware bestimmt gut tun und du kannst den Prozzi noch etwas übertakten.

MFg


----------



## praxiteen (7. Juni 2009)

das nt umdrehen bringt vielleicht a bissi was.kann aber sein,das dann das nt zu warm wird.den lüfter vom cpu kühler musst aber auch umdrehen.in richtung raus aus dem haus.mfg.


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

hm umdrehen würde ich nicht unbedingt machen wie gesagt nt wird vielleicht doch weng warm dann, neues gehäuse wollt ich auch schon fast vorschlagen, denn des is echt eng, kuschlig warm für die hardware


----------



## praxiteen (7. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm umdrehen würde ich nicht unbedingt machen wie gesagt nt wird vielleicht doch weng warm dann, neues gehäuse wollt ich auch schon fast vorschlagen, denn des is echt eng, kuschlig warm für die hardware


 darum ja meine frage ob er den deckel schon mal weggelassen hat.um für frischluft zu sorgen.aber das case is echt klein und eng.wie ne jungfrau.


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juni 2009)

Du hast den Seitenlüfter falsch herum. Dieser saugt und der andere auch, da geht was nicht...


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. Juni 2009)

Er soll sich ein HAF 932 Kaufen!


----------



## Henninges (7. Juni 2009)

hab den kleinen lian li erst seit einem guten monat...wollte nicht schon wieder kohle für einen neuen investieren...ihr werdet lachen...vorher hatte ich einen mid-sized chieftec mit nem scythe mugen...aber hab nicht gefaltet...was für eine ironie...

netzteil drehen war nur so eine idee...wenn ich es mir recht überlege lass ich das besser...

vielleicht kann ich in der bucht noch ein gebrauchtes lian li der neueren generation auftreiben...bei denen ist das netzteil unten in der front zu finden und nicht mehr direkt über dem cpu-lüfter...

neu bekomm ich das auf jedenfall für €90,- + mugen für €35,-...warum habe ich die hardware erst vertickt ??

*seufz*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2009)

Würde ich drehen vorschlagen - NT mit Lüfter zur CPU und den CPU-Lüfter in Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen.
So wie es jetzt ist, dürfte es zu einem massiven Hitzestau unter dem NT kommen und der CPU-Kühler schaufelt immer wieder die gleiche Luft durch, was natürlich nichts bringt.
Das NT wird dabei sicherlich heißer, aber im Moment ist nicht das NT zu heiß, sondern die CPU, also ist das auf alle Fälle einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. Juni 2009)

Bei meinem Kumpell war das gleiche Problem! Nun:
PC auseinandergebaut. Im abstand von 2cm überall!! im Gehäuse löcher gebohrt, dann lackiert und vonn innen Staubfänger (Dünner stoff) angebracht!
Resultat: 10 C° weniger!


----------



## Henninges (7. Juni 2009)

kommt drauf an was das netzteil dann imstande ist von den temperaturen her auszuhalten wenn dort ständig 50-60° zusätzlich zur eigenen warmluft reingepustet werden...


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

genau deshalb hab ich bei mir das NT gedreht und der saugt die luft ausserhalb des gehäuses an. denn auch wenn es bequiet ist ich weiß nicht wie gut das nt die cpu luft verträgt


----------



## Henninges (7. Juni 2009)

hab mal eben spontan das netzteil und den cpu-lüfter gedreht...resultat sind zwanzig grad core temp runter ! ist das normal ??


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juni 2009)

Die Abluft vom CPU Kühler ist jetzt sicher nicht 60° oder noch wärmer. Luft leitet die wärme nicht so gut.

Das die Temps jetzt runter gehen ist normal, da jetzt der Lüfter durch den Kühler ungestört ansaugen kann und die Luft auch gleich nach draußen befördert wird.


----------



## Henninges (7. Juni 2009)

also erstmal so lassen, für ein neues case sparen und hoffen das dem netzteil nix passiert ??


----------



## riedochs (8. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde ich drehen vorschlagen - NT mit Lüfter zur CPU und den CPU-Lüfter in Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen.
> So wie es jetzt ist, dürfte es zu einem massiven Hitzestau unter dem NT kommen und der CPU-Kühler schaufelt immer wieder die gleiche Luft durch, was natürlich nichts bringt.
> Das NT wird dabei sicherlich heißer, aber im Moment ist nicht das NT zu heiß, sondern die CPU, also ist das auf alle Fälle einen Versuch wert.



Ganz klar auch meine Empfehlung. Im uebrigen sind NTs nicht so Hitzemfindlich. Mien Seasonic muss die ganze Abwaerme des Rechners rausschaffen und das schafft es auch schon seit 3 Jahren.



Henninges schrieb:


> hab mal eben spontan das netzteil und den cpu-lüfter gedreht...resultat sind zwanzig grad core temp runter ! ist das normal ??



Klar, der CPU-Kuehler bekommt jetzt wirklich kalte Frischluft. Vorher hat der immer nur die warme Luft immer wieder durchgepustet.



Henninges schrieb:


> also erstmal so lassen, für ein neues case sparen und hoffen das dem netzteil nix passiert ??



Kannst du alles lassen. Ein neues Case muss nicht sein und demNT passiert da auch nichts.


----------



## Henninges (8. Juni 2009)

okay, aber ich denke damit wirklich frischluft dazukommt, sollte ich den vorderen 120er wieder in betrieb nehmen...den seitlichen lass ich mal weg und für den oberen lüfter sehe ich auch keinen wirklichen sinn. die grafikkarte ist zu sperrig als das warmluft da ungehindert rausgesaugt werden könnte...habe jetzt nach einer guten viertel stunde 38-42°c mit coretemp gemessen...im idle.


----------



## superman1989 (8. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch ein prob mit der hitze in mein Rechner hab schon alles prob aber naja!? null plan von dem, brauch HILFE !!!

das erste bild war der letzt versuch und hat auch geklappt mit 83 grad  vom GPU aber der CPU ist dann zu heiß gewesen- habe da den 12 Lüfter  oben an der außen klappe  befestigt und den 92er unter bei Richtung GPU Lüfter ranmontiert


----------



## Henninges (8. Juni 2009)

also das die 9800gt heiss wird, ist normal, da solltest du einen anderen kühler draufschrauben...das wirkt in jedem fall wunder. die spannungswerte deines netzteils kann ich nicht beurteilen...das mit den 67500rpm bei dem einen lüfter der sonst immer nur "null" hat scheint ein auslesefehler zu sein...wie wäre es mit einem turmkühler anstatt des boxed von amd und nen backfan mit 120mm durchmesser, der platz scheint ja vorhanden zu sein...


----------



## superman1989 (8. Juni 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> also das die 9800gt heiss wird, ist normal, da solltest du einen anderen kühler draufschrauben...das wirkt in jedem fall wunder. die spannungswerte deines netzteils kann ich nicht beurteilen...das mit den 67500rpm bei dem einen lüfter der sonst immer nur "null" hat scheint ein auslesefehler zu sein...wie wäre es mit einem turmkühler anstatt des boxed von amd und nen backfan mit 120mm durchmesser, der platz scheint ja vorhanden zu sein...




hab ich auch schon gedacht deswegen mach ich jetzt beim Gewinnspiel wieder mit ^^

der Rechner steht bei mir im Schreibtisch und hab übel prob das da richtig die heiße Luft wegkommt,von der seit hab ich grade mal  5cm platz, hab momentan so mit pappe und Zeitungen das prob im griff aber naja, 
ich will den auch nicht wo anders hinstellen muss ich aber noch testen.vlt hilft es ?


----------



## Henninges (8. Juni 2009)

ich würde es vorziehen in "der bucht" nach einem ersatz zu suchen statt auf glück im gewinnspiel zu hoffen...

was hast du dir denn aus papier und pappe gebastelt ?


----------



## TheReal1604 (8. Juni 2009)

Hey,

Kabel gescheit verlegen wäre auch nicht schlecht, damit die Luft besser zirkulieren kann.. @ Superman

Und ich kann da auch nur dem Henninges zustimmen, versuch lieber hier im Handelforum einen gescheiten Kühler für wenig bares zu finden .. 

Lg,

Real

Edit: Korrigiert, verzeih mir.. wo war ich nur mit meinen Gedanken x__X!


----------



## Henninges (8. Juni 2009)

"?" <- ^^ @ real1604

also ich für meinen teil bin gerade dabei die kabel ein wenig neu zu ordnen...


----------



## ole88 (8. Juni 2009)

kabel hinterm board oder gleich auf der andren seite verlegen zur not dremel rausholen dann lüfter die hinten rauspusten und vorne frischluft ansaugen. dann die schlitze zumachen damit ein airflow entsteht.


----------



## Henninges (9. Juni 2009)

gestern habe ich nochmal einen "komplett-op" des rechners gewagt...alles raus, bzw. neu verlegt oder gebunden, was einem, meiner meinung nach, vernünftigen airflow im wege stand...

hdd-cage rausgeschmissen, platte in einem 5 1/4 schacht verbaut, kabel neu geordnet, 120er frontlüfter wieder in betrieb genommen, toplüfter entfernt...

siehe bilder...

allerdings hatte ich nach einer guten halben stunde falten einen heftigen absturz...


----------



## amdintel (9. Juni 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, als neuer "falter" laste ich meinen rechner seit kurzem extrem aus...was ich jedoch an temperaturen habe, lässt mich vermuten das ich wohl zuwenig "frischluft" in den rechner bekomme...
> _momentan falte ich per cpu und gpu..._



ich hätte das so gelassen mit dem 2. Lüfter nur dem halt oberen umdrehen, das der PC seitlich  2. x Luft raus führt .
NT pusten normalerweise die Luft raus 
 und warme Luft steigt   nach oben ,
der Pc hat ja sicherlich vorne noch eine Luft Einlass , 
das müsste genügen.
durch falsche Anordnung  der Lüfter kann auch gut eine Hitze Stau im PC erzeugen.


----------



## Henninges (9. Juni 2009)

@ amdintel : danke das du deinen ersten beitrag zu dem thema nochmal geändert hast, der hätte auch wenig sinn gemacht...

fehlkonstrukt...wenn du meinst, sicher, das mit dem netzteil über dem cpu lüfter ist schon eine recht dumme angelegenheit. ich denke das lian li da sicher was anderes im kopf hatte als das einer von den so vor sich designed hat.

klar, der gedanke an sich ist auch nicht mal so schlecht ein kompaktes case zu bauen in das trotzdem viel hardware passt...

vielleicht sollte man das pc-g50, wenn es in dieser form noch verkauft würde, als wakü-case anpreisen, den dafür eignet es sich bestimmt besser als für dicke cpu's und lukü...


----------



## superman1989 (9. Juni 2009)

so hab jetzt umgetüftelt.

+ hab die kabel gebunden

+ hinten 3 Lüfter die die Heise Luft ablasen 

+ an der Seite ein 12er Lüfter der die Luft reinmacht

vorne kann ich kein Lüfter befestigen zu wenig platz 

Resultat:  -3° beim cpu und -2° gesamt temp 

-das mit der pappe hab ich außen befestigt damit der die Heise Luft hinten aus meinen Schreibtisch bringt und nicht weider in die Seite rein.  bringt aber so gut wie nichts - also hab Ich das weggemacht .


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

@hennings schmeiss dein case wech, das ganze isn fehlkonstrukt, nimm dir ein schönes gehäuse woste des nt oben oder unten einbauen kannst, des ist einfach heftig  wenns mein case wär würd ichs schon längst ausm fenster geschmissen haben. das kabelmanagment ist einfach ne katastrophe


----------



## Shoran (9. Juni 2009)

Das Gehäuse von hennings is garnicht mal schlecht. Nur halt nicht für Heizungen gedacht.
Es is kompakt und schlicht. Somit kann man es als HTPC sehen.
Sparsame Komponenten rein und alles ist kein Problem. Fehlkonstukt? Niemals nicht, nur halt in seinen Händen fehlplaziert da falscher Einsatz 

Scho cool, dass es nun besser ausschaut mit den Temps. Find ich klasse. Passieren wird da nichts.

@Superman
Was dieser kleine Lüfter da soll..naja...das Gehäuse ist sooo riesig...Mach hinten einen 12er Ran, dann wird das auch was. Der kleine wird entweder laut sein, oder wenig luft fördern.
Schnapp dir nen Towerkühler. Gibts schon für um und bei 30€us gute. Das ist nicht die Welt. Die 2 Grad kann man beinahe schon als Messungenauigkeit interpretieren...


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

ja gut andre wortwahl, das ding is net geeignet für das verbaute system.


----------



## Henninges (9. Juni 2009)

ja ne...@shoran : hast recht...ist nun mal so...

öhm,...@ole88 : stimmt auch...aber sieht, in meinen augen, verdammt cool aus, ist es aber leider nicht, deswegen werd ich das case aber sicher nicht in die ecke stellen da als htpc bereits ein asus pundit im wohnzimmer für unterhaltung sorgt...

ich habe jetzt ernsthaft über eine wakü nachgedacht...wir sollten dann aber evtl. das "brett" wechseln, gell ?


----------



## Phenom BE (10. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> @hennings schmeiss dein case wech, das ganze isn fehlkonstrukt, nimm dir ein schönes gehäuse woste des nt oben oder unten einbauen kannst, des ist einfach heftig  wenns mein case wär würd ichs schon längst ausm fenster geschmissen haben. das kabelmanagment ist einfach ne katastrophe


Das is genau meine Meinung. ole88 hat recht( der kennt sich genau wie ich mit Hitzköpfigen CPUs aus (ich sag nur Phenom 9950 BE)).
Ne komm schau dir mal die Antec gehäuse an da gibts gute günstige.
Einige dienen sogar als case in(oder besser um) einigen PCGH-PCs.


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2009)

hab ich jetzt irgendwie mein case in frage gestellt ? ständig lese ich was von : "das case ist doof" oder "schmeiss das weg"...leute, das das case nicht dafür gemacht worden ist einen towerkühler und ein fettes netzteil zu tragen ist mir schon bewusst. meine frage war wie ich in DIESEM case was ändern könnte um die temperaturen zu senken, nicht in einem antec oder was weiss ich...


----------



## rabensang (10. Juni 2009)

Da kann man leider nicht viel machen. Die Luftströme müssen optimiert werden und eventuell Lüfter mit höherem Durchsatz eingebaut werden. 

Das Case ist halt nicht wirklich für deinen Einsatz und deine Hardware gemacht. 

MFG


----------



## KennyKiller (10. Juni 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> so hab jetzt umgetüftelt.
> 
> + hab die kabel gebunden
> 
> ...


Kapiers doch dein CPU Kühler ist einfach zu schlecht, die Graka Temsp sind ok.

@hennings
sry aber wenn ich dein case seh drehts mir den Magen rum. Da is ja kein gescheiter Luftstrom, übrigens so kann das nt keine luft ansaugen xd...
Du Könntest Löcher bohren und wo anders Lüfter reinmache, die sind einfach TOTAL unpassen angebracht, sry so ein schrott cas ehab ich noch nie egsehn es gibt schon gute ab 30Euro(hab ich auch) da hab ich selbst mit overvolten beid er graka keine probs


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Da is ja kein gescheiter Luftstrom, übrigens so kann das nt keine luft ansaugen xd...


 
nun kennykiller, ich denke schon das da ein luftstrom ist, nicht umsonst sind die temperaturen um 20°c nach unten gegangen nachdem ich den lüfter der cpu, und das netzteil gedreht habe...wenn auch nicht optimal, da ein einzelner frontlüfter ziemlich nervig mit 1600 umdrehungen frischluft von vorne ansaugen und so ziemlich direkt und ohne störenden einfluss ( bis auf das ram ) in richtung cpu schiebt...

natürlich ist das nicht der regelfall, den normalerweise saugt der kühler frische luft an und drückt sie durch die rippen des kühlers, wenn's der sache in meinem falle aber dienlich ist, so soll es eben andersrum sein.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

sein case ist schon ok aber nicht für die hardware, war halt ein fehlgriff aber daraus lernt man für die zuunft also net so hart sein zu ihm


----------



## praxiteen (10. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> sein case ist schon ok aber nicht für die hardware, war halt ein fehlgriff aber daraus lernt man für die zuunft also net so hart sein zu ihm


 schöner tonfall.so gehört sich das!
mfg.


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2009)

@ole88 / @praxiteen : keine bange, solange "solche" unnötigen post's geschrieben werden, können die anderen schreiben was sie wollen, das geht mir ziemlich am hintern vorbei...solche sinnlos beiträge gehören einfach zu einem forum dazu. danke an die anderen die sich bisher konstruktiv meinem thema gewidmet haben!


----------



## rabensang (10. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute, immer auf angemessenem Niveau diskutieren und schön Topic bleiben......


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2009)

*offtopic* : so direkt möchte ich hier auch niemanden "flamen"...wenn sich jemand durch meinen post angegriffen fühlt, tut's mir in der seele weh.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> nun kennykiller, ich denke schon das da ein luftstrom ist, nicht umsonst sind die temperaturen um 20°c nach unten gegangen nachdem ich den lüfter der cpu, und das netzteil gedreht habe...wenn auch nicht optimal, da ein einzelner frontlüfter ziemlich nervig mit 1600 umdrehungen frischluft von vorne ansaugen und so ziemlich direkt und ohne störenden einfluss ( bis auf das ram ) in richtung cpu schiebt...



Probiers mal mit nem Fanduct.
Gerade in so nem engen, kleinen Case sollte eigentlich immer eine Öffnung in der Nähe realisierbar sein, durch die der Kühler selbst die Luft ansaugen kann.



rabensang schrieb:


> Hey Leute, immer auf angemessenem Niveau diskutieren und schön Topic bleiben......



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...


----------



## -NTB- (11. Juni 2009)

will kein neuen thread aufmachen-will eig. nur wissen ob soweit alles (noch) im grünen bereich ist:

Informationsliste Wert
Sensor Eigenschaften 
Sensortyp ITE IT8720F  (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensortyp Diode  (ATI-Diode)
Motherboard Name Asus M4A78T-E / M4A79(T) Deluxe
Gehäusezutritt gefunden Nein

Temperaturen 
Motherboard 40 °C  (104 °F)
CPU 45 °C  (113 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern 38 °C  (100 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern 38 °C  (100 °F)
1. CPU / 3. Kern 38 °C  (100 °F)
GPU Diode (DispIO) 62 °C  (144 °F)
GPU Diode (MemIO) 72 °C  (162 °F)
GPU Diode (Shader) 66 °C  (151 °F)
SAMSUNG HD322HJ [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Kühllüfter 
CPU 2538 RPM
Gehäuse 1278 RPM
Grafikprozessor (GPU) 737 RPM

Spannungswerte 
CPU Kern 1.49 V
+3.3 V 3.49 V
+5 V 4.95 V
+12 V [ TRIAL VERSION ]
+5 V Bereitschaftsmodus 1.72 V
VBAT Batterie 3.34 V



temps sind aussem windows 7 betrieb, die 3d temps kenne ich nicht, allerdings drehen in 3d die lüfter kaum auf, und abstürze, freezes usw..gibt es nicht! von daher denke ich das alles okay ist, nur die graka temp finde ich etwas zu hoch für 2d

danke


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

n bischen aber auch net wirklich hoch meine ist bischen kühler aber sonst ganz ok


----------



## superman1989 (13. Juni 2009)

hab nen neues CASE mit vorne nen 12er,  yea und das sind die werte

PS.: werde bald nen Kühlturm kaufen- ich glaub der AMD Lüfter geht bald flöten, der macht so nen komisches Geräusch?! 
,die Grafik werte sind ok mit Furemark ist die maximal 92° heiß .


----------



## superman1989 (22. Juni 2009)

SO DER KÜHLTURM IST DA !! 

DER GEHT MIT PRIME 95 ERST AUF ~40 GRAD HOCH UND REGELT SICH DANN AUF ~32 GRAD HERUNTER UND BLEIBT SO BEI VOLLLAST!.

NORMAL IST DER AUF ~22 GRAD UND   SEHR LEISE, KAUM ZU HÖREN AUCH BEI 1500 UMSELN


DIE GRAFIKKARTE HAB ICH AUFGESCHRAUBT UND DIESE KATASTROPHE MIT DER PASTE WEGGEMACHT UND WIE BEIM CPU AUCH, ARCTIC SILVER 5 DÜNN AUFGETRAGEN. -BRINGT NORMAL -3 GRAD UND LAST -10 GRAD UNTERSCHIED; TESTEND MIT FURMARK IM STRESSTEST 5 MIN 

 DIE VON ZOTAC SOLLEN SICH SCHÄMEN SO NEN SCHEIß ZU MACHEN


----------

